# Collar Clinic?



## Guest (Aug 6, 2003)

Has anyone ever bought an e-collar from collar clinic? How are their rebuilt collars? I have bought tracking collars from them but never a shock collar. Thanks in advanve for the help!


YL03


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I can't tell you anything about their "Reconditioned" collars. I have bought two new collars from them over the years and have sent some to them for repair. 

They are a good company. They do what they say. I always thought I was treated right by them.


----------



## Chris Kingrea (Jan 3, 2003)

I bought a reconditioned Pro 100 about 8 months ago, and so far so good. That's my only experience with them.


----------

